# A graceful picture



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Was trying to get a graceful picture of Shine running. Instead I captured this.
I feel like she should be saying "Wee Wee."


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks as if she is ready to fly off to parts unknown. Congratulations 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well i am personally a big fan of flying ears. make my heart melt.


----------

